# Entei's Pokedex text is akward...



## shadow_lugia (Mar 7, 2009)

I was staring at Entei's Pokedex entries on Veekun because I was bored.

Of course, then I had to notice that Gold's entry says that volcanoes erupt when it barks, and Silver's says that every time a volcano erupts an Entei is born.

They... reproduce by barking o.O


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 7, 2009)

You're looking too far into it.
They're INDIRECTLY giving birth to each other.

Then, you have to realize that because it's a legend, the pokedex info might not be all that accurate.


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, I looked it up and for Gold it says *"Volcanoes erupt when it barks. Unable to restrain its extreme power, it races headlong around the land."*.

Silver's says: *"A Pokémon that races across the land. It is said that one is born every time a new volcano appears. "*

So, they don't reproduce by barking because it says that one is born *every time a new volcano appears*.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 8, 2009)

And, being Pokédex entries, they're likely to be horribly inaccurate and filled with exaggerated (or even 100% false) junk.

Most likely, they reproduce by... doing the same thing pretty much everything else does to reproduce.  And then probably laying eggs, since they're Pokémon and all Pokémon that can reproduce (except possibly Mew) seem to lay eggs.  But since humans probably have never seen this happening, they made up some other explanation instead.

Besides, if one was born every time a volcano appeared (and they can live for 150+ years, considering that the ones Ho-Oh revived are apparently still alive), there'd be a hell of a lot more of them running around.  There's a lot of volcanoes in the world.


----------



## Kabigon (Mar 9, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> You're looking too far into it.
> They're INDIRECTLY giving birth to each other.
> 
> Then, you have to realize that because it's a legend, the pokedex info might not be all that accurate.


But does Nintendo give that much thought?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 10, 2009)

AuroraSuicune said:


> Well, I looked it up and for Gold it says *"Volcanoes erupt when it barks. Unable to restrain its extreme power, it races headlong around the land."*.
> 
> Silver's says: *"A Pokémon that races across the land. It is said that one is born every time a new volcano appears. "*
> 
> So, they don't reproduce by barking because it says that one is born *every time a new volcano appears*.


Except that when volcanoes appear they tend to erupt. Otherwise it would just be a mountain with a bunch of magma underneath it, not a volcano.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 10, 2009)

Stryke said:


> But does Nintendo give that much thought?


Well what do we expect? These are made to entertain... children.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Mar 30, 2009)

There is little scientific data in the Dex, it is mostly folklore.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 31, 2009)

shadow_lugia said:


> Silver's says that every time a volcano erupts an Entei is born.


Maybe they just happen to be born whenever a volcano erupts? Or maybe Enteis like hanging around volcanos? Being born from a volcano sounds kinda sketchy to me.



shadow_lugia said:


> They... reproduce by barking o.O


Does my barking turn you on?


----------

